# ER40 Adjust-True Collet Chuck for D1-4 Camlock



## davidpbest (Aug 29, 2017)

I posted this in the Precision Matthews forum, but thought it might be interesting to others who don't follow that forum.   That posting is here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...camlock-collet-chuck-build.61759/#post-509211

Summary - I adapted an ER40 plain back collet chuck from an eBay seller to a high quality Bison D1-4 camlock backing plate, using some 1045 stock from McMaster to make a sleeve adapter to join the two.

This is the result - it has four M8 set screws around the perimeter that can be used to precisely center the chuck. I'm very happy with the result.   This is what the finished chuck looks like:




If anyone wants the plans for the adapter sleeve, it's attached, and there are plenty of additional photos and information on the process here:   

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm1PtHsq


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice, simple design that gets you the extra length you were looking for.  Beautiful work!


----------

